# AKC Name and Pedigree



## coaraujo

I'm trying to come up with a name for my furbaby and am having all sorts of trouble. His call name is Oliver or Ollie, his mothers name is Rushmore's Bewitch ("Magic") and fathers name is Gold Loves Moonlight Chisim ("Chisim"). It has to start with Rushmore's (kennel name). My breeder said Rushmore's Oliver Twist and I do like that but its been used about a million times. I really want a unique name for my pup. 

Oliver's personality:
Mischievous
Wild
Clever
Bouncy
Snuggly/Loving
Handsome (and he knows it!)

Right now I have two names I've come up with and idk if I'm thrilled with either 
1) Rushmore's Mischievous Gremlin - because he's a little devil in disguise and when he plays/wrestles with my other pup the noises he makes...I swear he's a gremlin not a golden retriever
2) Rushmore's Bewitched by Oliver - combining his call name with his mama's name and because well....when I went to pick out my puppy he stole my heart. 

I made his k9data profile today and linked it up to his parents - maybe this will help some people come up with ideas!
Pedigree: Rushmore's Mischievous Gremlin

I'd also love to know if anyone has any comments about his pedigree and whether or not its a good one. I'm really hoping to show him - are his genetics in that area promising? He's only 3 months right now so I think its too early to tell if he'll be a show dog?

Here's a couple of pictures - I have yet to figure out how to stack him..every time i try he just sits or lays down and becomes a dead wait :doh:


----------



## Swampcollie

Rushmore's Rags To Riches


----------



## Claire's Friend

Rushmore Oliver's Wild


----------



## K9-Design

Don't like the gremlin thing, sorry. And really, most 3 month old puppies are mischievous  
I couldn't help myself, how about Rushmore Oliver Clothesoff
LOLOLOL or not


----------



## LJack

Oliver Twist related...
Rushmore I want some more


----------



## Ljilly28

I really like grampa Shiloh.


Rushmore's Artful Dodger
Rushmore's Little Dickens
Rushmore's Where Is Love (song from the musical Oliver)


----------



## Goldengal9

Rushmore's golden magic ( or magician) ?


----------



## coaraujo

Claire's Friend said:


> Rushmore Oliver's Wild


I think this one is the winner, I really love the way it sounds !


----------



## Golden:)

Love his pedigree. What did his breeder think about his show potential? Only 11 or 12 (did a quick count so I could be off) of the dogs in his 5 gen pedigree aren't titled. Will you breed if he passes all of his clearances and you title him?


----------



## Amberbark

How about Rushmore's Devil in Disguise.....since he is .


----------



## coaraujo

Golden:) said:


> Love his pedigree. What did his breeder think about his show potential? Only 11 or 12 (did a quick count so I could be off) of the dogs in his 5 gen pedigree aren't titled. Will you breed if he passes all of his clearances and you title him?


She said he was a very handsome pup, but that we won't really be able to tell until after he gets out of the gawky stage. She said to start handling class and the like because he does have a good pedigree, so I'll want to get him ready since he has potential. I definitely plan on breeding him if he passes all of his clearances and I title him. His ancestry is full of good clearances (mom and grandmom both have excellent hips if I'm remembering correctly) So hopefully the good genes will flow down for when I get his clearances done. My goal is to get his CH if he has what it takes and then get some obedience and agility titles. I'd love to see how he does in tracking as well because he has quite the nose (found a piece of bread under 2 feet of snow the other day when we were hiking in the woods!). My breeder plans on being with me every step of the way with him when it comes to showing and she's offered to be a mentor to me when/if I start breeding. We'll see what the future holds!


----------

